# My new front end (pictures)



## MtnSurferX (Feb 6, 2001)

well unfortunately, quattro only works when youre on the throttle, so as a result of really bad weather (i.e. severe rain/wind) and poor timing to lift off the gas going around a slight bend on the highway, i began to hydroplane, and one the car regained traction, i was sent straight into the guard rail, then somehow ended up in a ditch between directions of traffic. and to top it all off, while driving me back to school, my mom informs me that a few months ago she dropped the collision coverage on the car. so any repairs will come out of my pocket.
















































all this happened on I-70W about 4 miles before Wheeling, WV.
-b
edit: more pictures


[Modified by MtnSurferX, 11:31 PM 11-12-2002]


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: My new front end (MtnSurferX)*

Yep...quattro cannot defey (sp?) physics or the adhesion of your tires. Good that you are okay and no one was hurt. Hope they can get it back together quickly. Be glad it didn't have airbags, or you might be paying a lot more...
Nice color btw.


----------



## 2Dr16vJettaGirl (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: My new front end (blkaudicq)*























Looks like I'll be visiting Ohio more than I thought








I'm just glad you're safe darlin...that's all that matters to me.


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: My new front end (MtnSurferX)*

Looks bad







. Glad you are ok. Parts for Audi are expensive. Used body parts may be your best bet


----------



## RaraK69 (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: My new front end (tonydule)*

what a suck


----------



## Turbo Turd (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: My new front end (MtnSurferX)*

AHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!! Crap man!
that really sucks bill







sorry for the loss


----------



## kenstoy (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: My new front end (Turbo Turd)*

Oooh ouch,








I grad your all right.


----------



## JethroWV (Sep 25, 2001)

*Re: My new front end (kenstoy)*

Glad you're ok Bill. All this does is give you a reason to Mod it.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: My new front end (1987&2001Jettas)*

Time for a B4 hood & grill, RS2 bumper, Euro lights, etc. Don't dump the $$ into the stock parts. use this time as your "forced upgrade" time....


----------



## MtnSurferX (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: My new front end (duandcc)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Time for a B4 hood & grill, RS2 bumper, Euro lights, etc. Don't dump the $$ into the stock parts. use this time as your "forced upgrade" time....[HR][/HR]​yea thats what i am planning on, except im going for the s2 bumper rather than the rs2, and hopefully rs2 lights, but e-codes at least.
-b


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: My new front end (MtnSurferX)*

Poor car


----------



## MtnSurferX (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: My new front end (VWVancouver)*

ok guys, here is a link to a thread i just posted on AudiWorld. Check it out, ive got all my ?'s posted over there.
thanks in advance for any and all help.
http://forums.audiworld.com/9080/msgs/53544.phtml 
-b


----------



## matt007 (May 15, 2001)

*Re: My new front end (MtnSurferX)*

Owch, too much Audi carnage to handle! Hope you can afford the repairs, these parts aren't cheap


----------



## vedubya (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: My new front end (MtnSurferX)*


----------



## Jettavr666 (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: My new front end (vedubya)*

damn I went to Miami of Ohio last year and while driving back one time I think I hydroplaned in the same spot your talking about, i was driving my friends maxima at the time, and lost the back end a little before I regained control, kinda scary, and his car doesnt have ABS either, something I not used too good luck with the repais, it looks to be mostly cosmetic, which is good, hope it all works out.


----------



## GZero (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: My new front end (Jettavr666)*

Ouch http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif May the repair gods be kind to thee.


----------



## RaraK69 (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: My new front end (GZero)*

well B dont forget your good ol friend Taylor who once upon a time was a collision specialist







need any help or whatever.....drop me one


----------



## absolutcq20v (Sep 7, 2000)

*Re: My new front end (RaraK69)*

Ouch. Glad your ok and it wasn't worse. Good ol' MD/VA soft ground...go off the road here in MA and your bound to hits bigtime rocks. Another reason I'm goin back to MD in Dec. after graduation.








As far as repairs, if your financially limited (college kid like me) then gettin used body parts from junkyards is prolly the best way to go. As far as suspension and engine mounts/bushings...check out www.thepartsconnection.com for good prices and excellent service. I'm sure you will get plenty of help and advice through this and the AudiWorld peeps. Good luck with everything.
PS - rain is the greatest temptation to me when drivin the cq and i've come close to the same fate


----------



## MtnSurferX (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: My new front end (RaraK69)*

quote:[HR][/HR]well B dont forget your good ol friend Taylor who once upon a time was a collision specialist







need any help or whatever.....drop me one [HR][/HR]​you know it kid. Im gonna have it towed home and fix it over winter break.
Ill try to plan a little 'fix B's car GTG' where we can get the poop fixed, and ill supply food and beer and we can just chill.
In the meantime, i gotta get all the parts. Working on a deal now for the S2 bumper and RS2 lights








-b


----------



## GirliesLittleGLi (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: My new front end (MtnSurferX)*

maybe ill get the honor of cartin' yo'self thru campus in my new little sleeper...


----------



## MtnSurferX (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: My new front end (GirliesLittleGLi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]maybe ill get the honor of cartin' yo'self thru campus in my new little sleeper...[HR][/HR]​only if im drivin















-b


----------



## GirliesLittleGLi (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: My new front end (MtnSurferX)*

i dunno if you can handle it, kiddo


----------

